#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-18
<gary_poster> hey danilo.  thanks for your translations CHR reply. I'm glad you didn't see the email until today. :-)  The 48 backlogged transalations things were not *all* from the same project, right?  I thought the one I looked at specifically because of a question in Answers was isolated (And weeks old :-/ ).  I'm glad we are at 2 now, though.  Thank you. :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: Morning. Are you able to sign off on https://www.canonicaladmin.com/canonical/intramaster.nsf/0/9569997B9E24448A802578CB004E1168?opendocument yet?
<gary_poster> morning, gmb.  I'm checking...
<gmb> Thanks
<gary_poster> gmb, no
<gary_poster> :-(
<gmb> Bah.
<gmb> gary_poster: Should I ask Sarah to do it?
<gary_poster> I'll contact dragnob now.  This is the third at least
<gmb> Okay, thanks.
<gmb> gary_poster: Separately, would you have any objection to me shifting my working hours to 07:00-16:00 UTC (then becoming 08:00-17:00UTC when the clocks go back)? I'm finding myself working at that time in the morning anyway, so it would make sense to make it official and give myself more time in the evenings.
<gary_poster> (question asked of Sarah on IRC; she's talking with someone else and will get back to me.) gmb, I honestly don't love earlier hours because that reduces our overlap, and increasing overlap is one of the reasons I and the other Americans start early.  That said, I certainly understand the desire.
 * gary_poster thinks about it.
<gmb> gary_poster: I'm quite happy for the answer to be "Stay away work stuff until 9am local time"; it was just an idea.
<gary_poster> gmb, are there some days that would be better than others for starting early, or not really?
<gmb> gary_poster: Not really. And I'm not that strict about keeping to an 8-hour day (I always work 8 hours or make up the time on another day; I often work over).
<gmb> As I said, it's just an idea since I was up and hacking at 08:00 my time this morning :). Maybe I just need to learn to be more disciplined about it.
<gmb> (Which is ironic, since I'm always telling my wife the same thing about her work)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> gmb, ok.  Well, I'd prefer to keep as much overlap as possible, so I'd rather not have the change you propose.  As another alternative (which I probably wouldn't love myself, but just an idea) when you start at 8 you could give yourself a 2 hour lunch...but it sounds like you are giving yourself that kind of flexibility already, which is fine by me.
<gary_poster> well, and a two hour lunch would be...now. :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: Okay. I'm happy to keep things as they are; I appreciate the point about the overlap.
<gmb> Two-hour lunches bore me, though, so I'll work on starting later :).
<gary_poster> :-) ack, thanks gmb
<danilos> getting ready
<danilos> gary_poster, (IRC pings do not work very well for me it seems :)) so, 48 translation imports were all for one single project
<danilos> gary_poster, the two that we are at now are going to be auto-approved in the next few hours so I didn't touch them :)
<danilos> gary_poster, also, are we having a call?
<gary_poster> meh
<gary_poster> sorry
<gary_poster> was doing HR stuff
<bac> do you have super powers again wrt canonicaladmin?
<gary_poster> no bac :-(
<gary_poster> Well, my super power is that I can ask Sarah to do stuff and she will do it for me :-/
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, sorry for late start, but Skype now
<gmb> ok
<bac> gary_poster: which machine version do you have?  e.g. mine is a 5,1
<gary_poster> bac, 5,3
<danilos> gmb, you didn't get a chance in the go-around, did you? :)
<gmb> danilos: I had nothing to say anyway :)
<gary_poster> gmb, I suck sorry
<danilos> gmb, I heard sorrowful "I just..." :)
<bac> gary_poster: i'm surprised you had such difficulty.  i recall natty was pretty straightforward, except for a video driver issue which still plagues me
<gmb> My day is pretty much "Aaargh, Rob Collins, what do you want now..."
<gary_poster> lol
<danilos> gmb, isn't that what every day is like for everybody? :)
<gmb> Well, yeah.
<gmb> :)
<gary_poster> gmb, my head was filled with "aaah, this call is so late, I have to finish it"
<gary_poster> (for your sakes)
<gmb> gary_poster: No worries; I didn't have anything to add. I actually said "cheers..." but danilos, being the sympathetic man that he is, heard it as a cry for attention.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> bac, virtually all of the mac advice is based on a machine with a single shared harddrive
<danilos> gmb, I am all emotions, you know me
<gmb> :)
<gary_poster> I thought it woud be easier to install on a separate harddrive
<bac> ah
<gary_poster> but having the cdrom connected via USB threw it for a big loop to start with
<gary_poster> which involved a pretty workaround
<gary_poster> wacky
<gary_poster> and then after that it wouldn't recognize the partition
<gary_poster> rEFIt does not know how tohandle a second hardrive
<gary_poster> sorry, wouldn't recognize it as bootable
<bac> gary_poster: you going to document your breakthrough?
<gary_poster> bac, heh, yeah, I thought about it.  I'm not quite sure what I did to fix the last problem, is the only thing.  I think I know what triggered the fix, but not sure.  Also, I think a lot of what I did was unnecessary (for instance, rEFIt was never necessary nor usable for me; I no longer have it installed).  But it's all kinda vague.
<gary_poster> I also have a couple more steps I want to make:
<gary_poster> 1) I made two OS partitions, so one can be "stable" and one can be "next"
<gary_poster> but I haven't used the "next" one
<gary_poster> so I need to set that up
<gary_poster> 2) I want the Mac side to use your "share the home directory" trick.  I expect/hope that will be pretty easy, but we'll see
<gary_poster> (share the home directory in my vms)
<danilos> benji, I am about to drop out to get some food, can I get you anything?
<danilos> benji, or if there's a branch you want me to take a look at or just have a chat, we can do it in 20-30 mins
<benji> danilos: some sushi would be good
<benji> we'll talk after you get back
<danilos> benji, back, so whenever you feel like asking questions, I am around (no sushi, sorry)
<benji> :)
<benji> danilos: I just want to verify that the picker depicted on http://ubuntuone.com/p/10mp/ is indeed the picker now shown on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/synaptic/+sharing-details labled "Linked upstream series"
<danilos> benji, it is, though I wouldn't worry too much about enabling the picker itself: the second part of the screenshot depicts a bit more complex case where you can have multiple, and I have no idea either how that would be best presented, or how would one allow someone to add more linked projects/packages
<benji> danilos: so you don't think the upstream link needs to be editable on the +templates page?
<danilos> benji, for the initial go, no, or you'd set yourself up for a much harder job — you could perhaps statically link to the +sharing-details page instead (that'd be helpful as well), because that allows one to set up a few more things and not just the link
<benji> danilos: that sounds good.  I'd much rather do the non-inline-editable version first.
<gary_poster> where "first" means "at all" :-)
<danilos> benji, right, I think that'd be best as well; basically, you'd only have to show the link if all of the checkboxes except the last one ("automatic synchronization") on the +sharing-details are checked
<benji> gary_poster: :)
<danilos> benji, you can ignore the last one, or you can fix it, because it's broken :)
<benji> danilos: ok
<gary_poster> spotify rocks
<bac> gary_poster: i just started using spotify this morning.  i'm a bit disappointed that it doesn't have some functionality like pandora.
<gary_poster> I agree bac
<gary_poster> I suspect they have a motherload of data available for "people also listened to..." which would be a lot less sophisticated than Pandora but might be sufficient
<gary_poster> the ads are also more annoying on Spotify than Pandora
<gary_poster> I love being able to try out the full albums I want though
<gary_poster> tests pass; time for lunch
 * gmb -> away for the evening
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-19
<bac> hidey ho
<gary_poster> hodey hi
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb: hi all.  I might be just a hair late for call, but I might not.  will try for "not".  If I make it, call in about 3
<bac> ok
<gmb> OK
 * gary_poster does not see benji or danilos on Skype but wil try anyway
<benji> danilos: it still needs some work, but I'd like verification that I've done the right thing; the dev data should give you a good idea of what it does: lp:~benji/launchpad/bug-734765
<danilos> benji, cool, I'm taking a look
<benji> thanks
 * gmb remembers that lunch needs to happen, lunches
 * danilos patiently waits for 'make' to complete :/
<danilos> benji, it looks good, but a few comments: 1. edit link is not feature flagged whereas +sharing-details page is 2. it would be nice to show the link to the template on the other side, and a productseries description (eg. "evolution/trunk" or "ubuntu/hoary/evolution") instead of just "Shared" — I'd only keep the edit icon pointing to the +sharing-details page
<danilos> benji, 3. it says "Shared" even when there is no template on the "other side" with the same name (though, I haven't been clear about that myself, so not your fault)
<benji> ok, I understand 3, I think
<benji> re. 1: so you're saying that my TODO about controlling the presense of that column via the feature flag is needed?
<danilos> benji, re 1, I find it minor, the feature flag probably needs to be removed anyway, so if there's a bug for removing the feature flag, I think you are good
<benji> re. 2: I don't understand; the edit link doesn't point to +sharing-details.
<benji> k, I'll look for such a bug
<danilos> re 2, I thought of the edit icon in the sharing column
<danilos> re 3, basically, if you look at https://translations.launchpad.dev/ubuntu/hoary/+source/evolution/+sharing-details only evolution-2.2 template is listed as "shared" (others are either "only in upstream" or "only in Ubuntu")
<benji> right, the Edit link doesn't point to +sharing-detials, so I thought that'd be the most logical place for the sharing column to point
<benji> 3: gotcha
<danilos> benji, regarding the edit link, I think we can follow the usual pattern we have in LP: list what it is [sharing with] and then offer an edit icon right next to it to "change it"
<danilos> re 3, we should probably reuse the labels as well (i.e. "shared", "only in Ubuntu", "only in upstream", and your "not shared")
<benji> I lost the bubble somewhere.  Are you proposing that I change the current "Edit" link to something else?
<danilos> benji, no, I am strictly talking about the "Sharing" column
<danilos> benji, basically, for evolution-2.2 line on https://translations.launchpad.dev/ubuntu/hoary/+templates it should be something like <a href="/evolution/trunk/+pots/evolution-2.2">evolution/trunk</a> <a class="sprite edit" href=".../+sharing-details"></a>
<danilos> (or something like that)
<benji> ok, I think I understand
<danilos> benji, also, I think it'd make sense to move the "Sharing" column after the "Template name"
<benji> easy enough
<benji> thanks for the help
<danilos> benji, you are welcome
<danilos> benji, if you want to play with the performance aspect of it, you may want to create a bunch of POTemplate objects in ubuntu to see what times you get with your changes
<benji> Since it's only using data already available (and building links using string operations) I don't expect any impact on speed, but given that this page has performance challanges in general, I guess it's a good idea.
<danilos> benji, oh, that sounds good
<danilos> benji, do note that some properties might be executing queries (and actually, most likely are)
<danilos> benji, fwiw, in my simple tests, query count goes up from 29 to 50 on https://translations.launchpad.dev/ubuntu/hoary/+templates (checked using "view source", and that's for only 6 templates on the page: it's likely not going to scale with 1300)
<benji> danilos: darn; I'll have to investigate that.  Any idea if I should make it do what we discussed earlier first or optimize queries first?
<benji> It strikes me that either has pitfalls and we might not be able to get the functionality we want without materially increasing the queries.
<danilos> benji, I think you should get it working first
<benji> danilos: yeah, that was my instinct too; although I am worried about getting it fast enough, but I'm sure it'll work out in the end
<danilos> benji, yeah, I am sure it will
<gary_poster> gmb, I am about to have a branch ready for you for the bug we talked about (bug 777874).  Do you think you'll be around long enough to review it if it is ready within 10 or 15 minutes?
<_mup_> Bug #777874: If multiple reports on new bug, mark it confirmed <bug-lifecycle> <bugs> <escalated> <ubuntu-platform> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by gary> <Ubuntu:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/777874 >
<gmb> gary_poster: Definitely.
<gary_poster> yay! :-)
<gary_poster> thx
<gary_poster> gmb, 24 minutes later, actually: https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug777874/+merge/68406
<gary_poster> s'ok?
<gmb> gary_poster: Yep, wfm.
<gary_poster> cool thanks
 * danilos -> out
<gmb> gary_poster: Minor bit of nitpickery: why "maybeConfirm()" rather than "autoConfirm()"?
<gmb> Lazy developer alert: "maybe" sounds kinda wishy-washy and would make me have to go and read the docs / code to fidn out what it did, whereas autoConfirm() is pretty unambiguous.
<gary_poster> gmb: because it doesn't necessarily confirm, and "auto" doesn't convey that to me.  I don't feel strongly about it though; happy to switch if you like.
<gary_poster> ...<shrug>
<gmb> gary_poster: Fair point.
<gmb> So leave it as it is. It was just a thought.
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> confirmIfNewAndNotBugwatch?
<gary_poster> :-)
<gmb> maybe...() does just fine :)
<gary_poster> k :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: Approved. I wish there was a better way of marking blocks for removal when feature flags are stripped out, but that's a thoroughly separate problem.
<gary_poster> cool thanks gmb.  Yeah, I figured having something at all was new to me, and better than nothing.
<gary_poster> But yeah, not ideal. :-/
<gmb> Yeah, I'd rather have something than nothing, so it works for me. I'm sure that we can come up with a complicated solution for it at the next Thunderdome ;)
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> hey benji, I was looking at bug 812335.  It looks like one of those "if you know what you are doing, the fix is < 10 lines and the branch with tests is < 100" things.  I think I can bumble along but I'll need a pre-imp and a reviewer who can confidently evaluate what I've bumbled through.
<gary_poster> Did you get enough context that you feel you can provide either or both of those, or should I look for somebody else (flacoste or abentley)?
 * gary_poster runs and makes a sandwich to eat through lunch, 'cause he has to go to the bank during "lunch"
<gary_poster> back in 5
<benji> gary_poster: I don't know enough about how to implement the fix to be of much help, but I might know enough to get you started in the right direction
<gary_poster> "making a sandwich" became "mixing a new jar of peanut butter."
<benji> you're a regular George Washington Carver
<benji> I recently discovered that most of the world considers peanut butter to be a vile concoction.
<benji> I can't believe I spelled "concoction" right.
<gary_poster> benji, really?  Do they eat vegemite instead?
<benji> about as many eat vegemite as peanut butter; they're somewhat similar in that one group (generally) likes it and everyone else thinks they're crazy
<gary_poster> huh
 * gary_poster goes to bank now, he thinks
<bac> gary_poster: have you finished your high finances?
<bac> benji: did you make the new card we talked about re: private branches?
<bac> oh, nm, i see gary_poster grabbed it
<benji> bac: yep
<benji> bac: hmm, but I don't see it there now...
<bac> 812335?
<benji> bac: Gary's doing it.
<benji> bac: right
<gary_poster> bac, I'm back now
<bac> gary_poster: hi, i was just embarking on looking for a bug.  open to suggestions if you have any, otherwise i'll just pick
<gary_poster> bac, pick what you will but two different ideas
<gary_poster> bac, one: escalated Translations bug 788685
<_mup_> Bug #788685: Enable translating selected Ubuntu universe packages in Launchpad <escalated> <oem-services> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> <OEM Priority Project:Invalid> <Ubuntu Translations:Triaged> <pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu):Fix Released by pitti> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/788685 >
<gary_poster> bac, two: there are a number of really easy critical JS bugs from our old feature.  You could do those and bring our critical bug count down relatively quickly.  Looking for specific ones...
<gary_poster> bug 799900 probably easy
<bac> gary_poster: the latter sounds more reasonable.  i'd not want to start the translation one without first talking to danilos
<_mup_> Bug #799900: No display name truncation in subscriber list <regression> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/799900 >
<gary_poster> bug 799901 probably easy
<_mup_> Bug #799901: "subscribed by" omitted from the title of links in subscriber list <regression> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/799901 >
<bac> sequential!
<bac> ok, i'll get cracking on those
<gary_poster> bug 783595 harder but of interest to you
<_mup_> Bug #783595: JS controls for bug subscription are hard to use with screen readers <regression> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/783595 >
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> bac, if you work in that area, you might or might not be able to close these as fly-bys: bug 799910 , bug 799903 , bug 799916
<_mup_> Bug #799910: Subscribing yourself in the bug subscriber list is broken <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/799910 >
<_mup_> Bug #799903: Subscribing someone to bug who is already subscribed at a lower level lies <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/799903 >
<_mup_> Bug #799916: "Maybe notified" section of subscriber list is confusing to experts <story-better-bug-notification> <ui> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/799916 >
<gary_poster> up to you
<bac> will look.  thanks!
<gary_poster> np
<bac> gary_poster: have you had your talk with francois yet?
<gary_poster> no monsieur bac
<gary_poster> non, i should say
<bac> gary_poster: did you ever try to get your $100 voucher from delta due to our ATL-DUB adventure?
<gary_poster> bac, no.  you?
<bac> i did but it wasn't there.  had a protracted email exchange with someone who didn't read english.  she eventually gave me my $100 but said i didn't deserve it since i didn't have status
<bac> so i was just curious if they credited anyone like they said they would
<gary_poster> bac, bah! :-( yeah, I generally regard that kind of stuff as marketing lies tbh.  I suppose I should give it a whirl
<bac> it's either on your account or not.  worth looking.
<gary_poster> it's hard to feel like I want to spend the energy with stuff like that though
<gary_poster> oh ok
<bac> hey gary_poster, is the gist of bug 799900 to just truncate the displayname at 20 characters?  No ellipsis or anything?  I don't recall the old behavior
<_mup_> Bug #799900: No display name truncation in subscriber list <regression> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/799900 >
<gary_poster> I don't know
<bac> cleavering is done, so i'm moving on unless we want it fancier
<gary_poster> cool bac
<gary_poster> bac flacoste suggests trying to convince deryck to give you approval for bug 810128 since Aaron is out for a week
<_mup_> Bug #810128: Expose a LaunchpadView's JSON for refreshing <thunderdome> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/810128 >
<bac> gary_poster: what do you mean by approval?
<bac> you mean to land his branch that i'm dependent upon?
<bac> i'm unsure what the state of it is
<bac> i've emailed aaron for clarification.  he's gone but checking in so i'll wait to see if he answers his email.  /me felt bad doing it
<gary_poster> bac, oic
<gary_poster> ok
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-20
<benji> danilos: I'm heading out for a bike ride but I wanted to give you a head start on looking at lp:~benji/launchpad/bug-734765 again.  I did everything we talked about yesterday except for two things.  I haven't started on optimization yet.
<benji> And I couldn't reconcile this part with the rest: 're 3, we should probably reuse the labels as well (i.e. "shared", "only in Ubuntu", "only in upstream", and your "not shared")
<benji> I'll be back in about an hour and a half.
<danilos> benji, cool, looking
<danilos> enjoy the bike ride :)
<danilos> benji, for when you come back: it looks good, but it'd be good to have an edit icon even for those which are not shared (those are the ones you most likely want to set-up)
<danilos> benji, other than that, I'd say it's great and basically done (apart from potential performance issues, of course, but you can even put it up on qastaging/staging to see how it works)
<gary_poster> hey gmb, morning. lp2kanban looks kinda dead (I notice multiple "sync:" not working and 777874 not moving to QA ready; probably more examples.  Does it give any kind of complaint when it runs?
<benji> gary_poster: I liked the update email yesterday.  I think it'd be nice to have a weekly update after your call with Francis.
<gary_poster> benji, cool, thanks for letting me know.  You mean it would be good to have an email like that from me after my calls with Francis every week?  Or did you mean something else by "weekly update"?
<benji> After your call with Francis, but I suspected other things might creep in too and that'd be OK.
<gary_poster> :-) ok cool
<gary_poster> ok, I'll give it a try
<gmb> gary_poster: I just ran it manually and it worked fine... I wonder if the cronjob is experiencing problems. I'll take a look.
<gary_poster> gmb, ah ok, cool thanks.  It looks like lp2kanban has trouble with bugs with multiple bugtasks, maybe.  bug 788685 is the current example. bug 806744 was an older one.  I'll make another card for that
<_mup_> Bug #788685: Enable translating selected Ubuntu universe packages in Launchpad <escalated> <oem-services> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> <OEM Priority Project:Invalid> <Ubuntu Translations:Triaged> <pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu):Fix Released by pitti> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/788685 >
<_mup_> Bug #806744: lazr.smtptest increases fragility of Launchpad appserver layer tests <qa-ok> <thunderdome> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by gary> <lazr.smtptest:Fix Released by gary> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/806744 >
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, skype in 1-ish
<bac> ack
<danilos> acck
<gary_poster> the extra "c" makes it sound monstrous
<gary_poster> benji we're done :-)
<gary_poster> did you have anything to add?
<benji> my machine crashed; I was left with a blank screen and half a sentance of Gary's in a loop
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> my addition: computers suck :P
<gary_poster> sorry about the cxrash
<gary_poster> my "heh" was about my sentence repeating forever
<benji> it probably won't happen again after you get your new teeth
<gary_poster> lol
 * benji missed his calling as an absurdist playwright.
<gary_poster> dentist
<gary_poster> biab, hopefully :-)
<gmb> Bother, I forgot to eat again.
 * gmb -> lunch
 * danilos -> late lunch
 * bac post-breakfast yogurt
 * gary_poster has two new (fake) teeth
<danilos> woohoo gary_poster, that now brings the total number of your teeth to 12, right? :P
<gary_poster> danilos, lol, yeah, and 11 of them are gold!
<danilos> hey, don't say that publicly, this channel is logged!
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> hey gary_poster
<bac> i've got the tooltip working for subscribers that exist when the page is loaded
<bac> as is, if i subscribe someone else the link is inserted via JS but it doesn't get a tooltip showing that i did it
<gary_poster> hey bac, finishing a conv with flacoste.  will be with you in a sec
<bac> np
<gary_poster> ok, bac, finished.  I'm trying to load the context for what you are saying.  Let's see
<gary_poster> oh right
<bac> gary_poster: question is easy:  do we want to go to the bother of setting the tooltip to say a new person was subscribed by me when i know that b/c i just did it
<bac> if so, i'll have to make another round trip to get the logged in users name and display name
<gary_poster> bac, I am inclined to say no, don't bother.  I'm reasonably confident that we did not do that before, which would also take it clearly out of the regression/critical aspect of this bug.
<gary_poster> if you agree, then, leave as is.
<bac> ok
<bac> that was where i was leaning
<bac> it's a wee bit inconsistent as that dude won't have a tool tip for the life of that page visit
<bac> but i think we got bigger fish
<gary_poster> you could just say "subscribed by you"...then you probably have another inconsistency.  Move on. :-)
<bac> moving
<benji> gary_poster: is ++profile++ turned on on staging?
<gary_poster> benji, I think Robert implemented that, yeah
<benji> cool
<benji> gary_poster: (if you're still on your call, feel free to delay your response) I now feel pretty darn confident that my recent work will run horribly slow in production. :)  Should I get it on staging just in case I've done something wrong and it really is fast enough?
<benji> (BTW, it will really only be slow for Ubuntu, but that's the most importance case...)
<gary_poster> benji, on call, yeah.  If you are pretty darn confident, trust yourself.
<benji> k, thanks
 * benji adds an entry to the fortune cookie catalog: "If you are pretty darn confident, trust yourself."
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> deryck, I did my action item: I added bug to https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/LPIncidentLog for "removed stale lockfile for mirror prober" (bug 810694)
<_mup_> Bug #810694: mirror prober failed after trying to shutdown during a downtime deploy <oops> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/810694 >
<gary_poster> hm, wrong channel
<bac> gary_poster: i've submitted that branch for review and have moved on to bug 788685
<_mup_> Bug #788685: Enable translating selected Ubuntu universe packages in Launchpad <escalated> <oem-services> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> <OEM Priority Project:Invalid> <Ubuntu Translations:Triaged> <pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu):Fix Released by pitti> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/788685 >
<gary_poster> great bac, thanks
<bac> lexington.  ick.
<bac> gary_poster: let me know if the beach sprint is definitely out so i can tell the cottage owner not to bother with us.
<bac> it sounds like it is
<gary_poster> bac, you know what I know.  If you want me to make a judgement call, then I'll say, yes, it's out.  If you can wait, we can wait.
<gary_poster> benji, lexington MA :-)
<benji> gary_poster: darn, that place has no redeeming qualities at all ;)
<gary_poster> heh
 * gary_poster heads off to take kids to swim lessons
<gary_poster> bye
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-21
<danilos> bac, hi, I've added a comment to the MP for bug 799001 about how you can easily go about extending the existing framework to perform well, it's just some lovely storm magic to return tuples where appropriate
<_mup_> Bug #799001: gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_pop_verify_invariants() <apport-crash> <i386> <oneiric> <GNOME Panel:New> <gnome-panel (Ubuntu):Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/799001 >
<danilos> uhm, make that bug 799901
<_mup_> Bug #799901: "subscribed by" omitted from the title of links in subscriber list <regression> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/799901 >
<bac> danilos: cool, thanks
<bac> danilos: making that part more efficient will be great.  but i wonder if it is really a problem.  this is the same method used before and it wasn't causing time outs afaik
<danilos> bac, well, we were not doing person look-ups other than those in the one big query, and those tend to be the slowest
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb: skype in 2
<bac> ok
<benji> gary_poster: do you know anything about how storm caches objects that it has loaded from a DB?
<gary_poster> benji, I did art one point :-P
<gary_poster> benji, danilos will probably have it more available on the tip of his brain, but you can try me too
<benji> this is all I found documentation wise, and it's a bit thin: https://storm.canonical.com/Tutorial#Caching%20behavior
<benji> I think I can make my branch perform reasonably if I can just get Storm to stop making the same queries over and over.
<gary_poster> I see. It's a simple cache.  object id -> object IIRC
<gary_poster> that means that it is not super helpful for mass queries IME
<danilos> benji, you can basically just do something like list(store.find()) to bring objects in cache
<gary_poster> benji, there are patterns for this stuff that lifeless has pioneered...
<gary_poster> danilos is the man.  he will help you :-P
<benji> gary_poster: do you know where any of those patterns have been documented or crystallized?
<danilos> benji, however, the page you are touching is mostly getting all the data with one query
<gary_poster> benji, person.py is what I was thinking of
<benji> danilos: I'm confused because I see the same queries being executed (some times back to back)
<benji> gary_poster: thanks
 * gary_poster looks for details, though he suspects danilos will get him on right track faster
<danilos> benji, they could be, but the main query fetching all templates and relevant details is a single query for all however many templates there are
<danilos> benji, basically, side-queries on the page are not optimized, but the big one is
<gary_poster> benji, I was thinking of getPrecachedPersonsFromIDs
<gary_poster> it might be the kind of thing you need
<benji> danilos: can you proffer a reason why I'd see the same query executed twice back to back?
<benji> gary_poster: thanks, I'll look at that
<danilos> benji, which query is it? perhaps a .count() and then the query
<gary_poster> because it sounds like you have a single query that gets you the data you want, but then you need to get a bunch of objects on the basis of that query
<benji> danilos: here's an example of one that is executed twice, back to back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649123/
<danilos> benji, important thing is that the number of queries is close to constant and that it doesn't scale with the number of objects being fetched; sometimes the code might be doing a few queries as opposed to one (I don't remember exact details for this page)
<danilos> benji, that query seems to not be needed for the page as it was before (that's for determining links between packages and projects, to "link" the sharing templates)
<benji> danilos: my branch intoduces that query
<benji> my increasted query count is roughly linear with the number of rows in the result, so not good
<danilos> benji, right
<danilos> benji, basically, it'd be good to move this query into the big query as a join
<benji> danilos: is "the big query" the potemplateset.getSubset call in iter_templates?  That's the only place I see data being gathered, but it doesn't look much like a query.
<danilos> benji, could be the TemplatesCollection stuff which wraps queries with a collection pattern
<danilos> benji, let me take a look
<benji> danilos: it's a POTemplateSubset object
<danilos> benji, right, it'd probably be good to switch it to the TranslationTemplatesCollection which'd work nicer and would be much easier to extend (considering it's storm-based instead of manual query construction)
<benji> danilos: ok, let me take a stab at that
<danilos> benji, I'd keep that as a branch dependent on the one you already have because you have something that works already I believe :)
<benji> danilos: I don't follow.  I intended to start a new branch from devel, refactor the existing code to use TranslationTemplatesCollection and once I got that working add my new functionality on top.
<danilos> benji, if you look at model/hastranslationtemplates.py (and interface), that's what all of productseries/distroseries/sourcepackage should implement already
<danilos> benji, that's fine as well :)
<danilos> benji, fwiw, this refactoring works for me: https://pastebin.canonical.com/50060/
<benji> danilos: cool, thanks
<danilos> benji, np, I just wanted to confirm it myself; how to get more data easily is shown in other methods of HasTranslationTemplates
<benji> k
<danilos> gary_poster, btw, I haven't had any food, and I wonder if we can either have an early call so I can go fetch some food after that or if we can delay it a bit so I go fetch the food now? :)
<gary_poster> danilos, heh, either way, but I vote for you getting food first.  No one wants to face a hungry danilos alone.
<danilos> haha, ok, fair enough, I'll ping when I am back and well fed then :)
<gary_poster> :-) ok cool
<danilos> gary_poster, ok, back
<gary_poster> danilos, k, lemme get my notes...
<gary_poster> danilos, ready.  gimme a call when you are
<bac> i see lp2kanban is ignoring bug 788685 -- i wonder if it is confused by all the different bug tasks
<_mup_> Bug #788685: Enable translating selected Ubuntu universe packages in Launchpad <escalated> <oem-services> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> <OEM Priority Project:Invalid> <Ubuntu Translations:Triaged> <pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu):Fix Released by pitti> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/788685 >
<benji> away
<benji> ...for lunch
<gary_poster> bac, yeah
<gary_poster> I made a card with that guess in Tasks
<gary_poster> red one
<gary_poster> we've had another one like it
<bac> didn't see that
<danilos> yay, good news, my apartment seems flooded, heading home :/
<gary_poster> !!! :-(
<gary_poster> good luck
<danilo_> just to report back: nothing too bad, only the bathroom slightly flooded, but water noticed by the floor-below neighbours who nicely phoned me at the sight of first drops
<danilo_> (water probably going by the heating/water pipes)
<benji> I'm glad it's not too bad.  I know from personal experience how bad that can be.
<gary_poster> I'm glad danilo
<gary_poster> lunxh
<gary_poster> lunch
<bac> gary_poster: chat?
<gary_poster> bac, sure
<gary_poster> benji, gimme a call when you are ready
<benji> calling
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-22
<bac> hi danilos
<danilos> bac, hi, sorry about those late comments — they are definitely not a big deal :)
<bac> danilos, i don't know what you mean.
<danilos> bac, oh, I thought it was the MP comments I made before I noticed it's already landed for 799901 :)
<bac> ah, i see them now
<bac> danilos i actually want to ask you about bug 788685
<_mup_> Bug #788685: Enable translating selected Ubuntu universe packages in Launchpad <escalated> <oem-services> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> <OEM Priority Project:Invalid> <Ubuntu Translations:Triaged> <pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu):Fix Released by pitti> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/788685 >
<bac> do you agree with pitti's comment regarding different checks based on distroseries?
<bac> danilos, and this method appears to be woefully undertested.  :(
<danilos> bac, oh, the method is ancient, part of original rosetta/soyuz code :/
<danilos> bac, also, pitti, representing ubuntu side, should have an authoritative say on what they might want to have translated with LP
<bac> ok
<danilos> bac, so, in that sense, I agree with whatever requirements he makes, and if this is what they want, let's do it
<danilos> gmb, hi, would you be interested to help out with the translations stuff I am working on? (wanted to ask in the morning, but then completely forgot about it)
<gmb> danilos: Sure. I need to get the two branches that I'm working on (the lazr.restful one and the LP one that depends on it) landed, but after that I'm happy to help out.
<danilos> gmb, excellent, thanks!
<danilos> gmb, when you have some time, perhaps we can have a chat about what can you help with, so you get to choose :)
<gmb> danilos: Okay. How about we chat after the call? Then I'm ready to pick up the translations stuff as soon as I'm done with these branches.
<danilos> gmb, cool, sounds good
<bac> danilos, do you know of other places where we perform a check like pitti wants, i.e. "oneiric and later"?  i'm trying to figure out the proper way to do that.
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb skype in 1-ish
<danilos> ack
<bac> ko
<gmb> Yarp
<benji> Ni!
<gmb> where
<gmb> Ha. This isn't pdb is it? No.
<bac> i thought you were looking for "Sherwood Forest"
<bac> i really am in a large resonant chamber
<danilos> :)
<danilos> gmb, want a skype call as well?
<gmb> danilos: Yep, go for it.
<benji> danilos: I need to reboot and then I'll ask you my questions
<danilos> benji, ack
<danilos> gmb, you've gone offline for me :)
<gmb> Oh, that's because Skype has decided I don't need to be online any more.
 * gary_poster is blocked by the absence of flacoste :-/
<benji> danilo_: I expect you're about to go away (if not already have).  I've been dealing with some unexpected computer problems, but I've pushed a (non-working) branch: lp:~benji/launchpad/bug-734765
<benji> If you're still around for a minute, maybe you can give me some hints.  It looks like I should be able to derrive one Collection from another but I get an exception when I try.
<bac> danilos, if you haven't EOD could you tell me if this looks reasonable for bug 788685?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/649987/
<_mup_> Bug #788685: Enable translating selected Ubuntu universe packages in Launchpad <escalated> <oem-services> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> <OEM Priority Project:Invalid> <Ubuntu Translations:Triaged> <pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu):Fix Released by pitti> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/788685 >
<danilos> bac, looks reasonable
<danilos> benji, oh, I am still around, sorry (for at least another hour)
<bac> danilos thanks
<danilos> bac, I am unsure if that's the right way to check for "older" distroseries (there's also the parent_distroseries I think, but that'd be much harder)
<bac> danilos yeah, that's what i'm trying to figure out
<danilos> bac, perhaps sinzui can help with that?
<bac> and i'm unsure whether it is required that i add an 'onieiric' to our sampledata
<danilos> benji, what kind of exception do you get?
<bac> danilos, probably
<danilos> bac, probably not required, and for tests, you can always create it live
<benji> danilos: my VM would have to be working for me to tell you that
<benji> If I get things straightened out soon I'll let you know.
<danilos> benji, heh, right, fwiw, getTemplatesAndLanguageCounts basically does something similar already
<danilos> benji, (in that it joins another table and then selects the data from it)
<danilos> benji, also note that ITranslationTemplatesCollection exposes only a few methods, and getTranslationTemplates() returns a storm ResultSet instead of the collection
<benji> yep, I figured those out
<danilos> benji, fwiw, I'd go the same route as for getTemplatesAndLanguageCounts and put a method you need directly in HasTranslationTemplates
<benji> k, I'll try that
 * danilos -> off
<danilos> enjoy the weekend all
<gary_poster> bye danilos
 * gary_poster going to piano recital for older son's piano camp.  might be a bit longer lunch tham usual, but hopefully not too bad
<benji> gary_poster: want to pretend to be a Storm master?
<gary_poster> benji, no :-) but I'll do my best to help
<benji> heh
<benji> so, when I try to join in the packaging table to a Collection, I get an exception: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650175/
<benji> I think the error means that I can't join one column with another, but that seems insane.
<gary_poster> ah, yeah, I've encountered something like this, and I know the kind of thing that usually helps.  Try "distroseries_id" instead of "distroseries".  If that's not the exact spelling, look on the Packaging class to see how the distroseries id is spelled
<gary_poster> benji ^^^
<benji> hmmm
<benji> gary_poster: actually, it's the second half of the And that has the problem, but the advice sounds promising anyway
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> I think that's the right track.  Using sourcepackagenameID at least doesn't generate an exception.
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> hallelujah, I think I've finally seen the (re. optimization task) light
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> benji, like I told you, I thought Robert had implemented ++profile++ for qastaging.  However, I'm trying it and it is not working.  Did you have any success?
<benji> gary_poster: I ended up not needing it.
<gary_poster> ah, ok benji.  Well, my new answer is, "I thought so, but maybe not" :-)
<benji> :)
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-16
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban http://tinyurl.com/yellowsquad in 3
<gary_poster> bac you around?
<bac> benji: reminder to tell me about the property rental trick
<gary_poster> benji, please make sure your Google Canonical calendar is up to date with your availability for this week ASAP.  The recruiter will be using that to arrange interviews this week
<benji> gary_poster: I am available all week, so we're good to go.
<gary_poster> fantastic thanks benji
<benji> np
<benji> bac: is this the best list of reviewable things we were discussing in the meeting? https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad-reviewers/+activereviews
<bac> benji: i *think* so but haven't had a chance to look yet.  the alternative would be +ar on the launchpad suite.  but i think gary said maas wasn't a part of the suite
<benji> bac: right, I don't see any MAAS reviews in the suite+ar, but they exist in the -reviewers+ar
<bac> cool
<benji> however, lpsetup reviwes aren't in -reviewers+ar but are listed in suite+ar
<benji> frankban: I am finally done with https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/lpsetup/bug-1023895-init-repo-no-checkout/+merge/115108
<frankban> benji: thanks, I agree with your second comment, that is related to the first. For the first suggestion: replacing ~ with namespace.home_dir is naive. expanduser is not used there to support command run as root, with a --user option. In that case --user can also refer to a non-existent user.
<benji> frankban: mmm, I was worried somethign like that was happening but after reading the code I didn't realize it; two thoughts:
<benji> 1) a comment explainnig that bit so we don't trip over this again
<frankban> benji: but we could replace ~ only when it is at the beginning of the string and followed by '/'
<benji> 2) some paranoia in the tilda-substitution... right
<frankban> benji: ok
<frankban> benji: I can also try to avoid the real ~/.bazaar is used (using sheltoolbox.eviron). in that case, should I remove the BackupFile context manager?
<benji> frankban: I think it would be an improvment to use a fake .bazaar, and yeah, it seems BackupFile wouldn't be needed then (and we can always resurrect it if we need it later)
<benji> I'm over here now.
<frankban> benji: right, thank you
<frankban> benji: branch updated, could you take another look at it? no rush, it's my EOD, have a nice evening
<benji> frankban: sure; have a good evening
<bac> hi gary_poster, benji -- y'all still around?
<gary_poster> bac I am kinda, though k just came by with Julia
<gary_poster> I was trying to finish something at the time :-)
<bac> gary_poster: ok, perhaps we can talk in the morning.  i'm stuck getting install_lpsetup_in_lxc to checkout the branch and i cannot figure out why.  bzr permission problems that usually mean you are root, though i explicitly am not.
<gary_poster> bac, key is sometimes shared
<gary_poster> which is kinda grody
<gary_poster> but maybe we are not anymore and that is the problem?
<gary_poster> IIRC...
<bac> don't understand.  i should mention, this is actually happening in the host not the lxc
<bac> so ssh isn't involved
<bac> except for bzr using it
<gary_poster> oh! um.  why is this happening in host?
<bac> huh, i may try --use-http and see if that helps.
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> that would be something to fix if so
<gary_poster> but if it helps you make progress...
<gary_poster> I'm all in favor
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-17
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb http://tinyurl.com/yellowsquad in 2
<gary_poster> make that 1
<gmb> Yep
<gary_poster> bac any suggestions for daily meeting checklist changes?
<bac> gary_poster: no, i think it is fine.  my stumbling was due to its newness
<gary_poster> bac, cool, thanks.  (I thought you did well with it.)
<frankban> branch merged! bac: ready when you are.
<bac> frankban: ok, i'm in our normal hangout
<gary_poster> gmb, benji, since we have our first interview tomorrow, I'd like to spend some time today preparing.  I suggest we have a call when we are all available to agree on what we think we need for tomorrow, so we can be ready with it.
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good
<gmb> gary_poster, benji Agreed; I'm grabbing some lunch now and have a call with Francis scheduled for 14-15:00 UTC. Shall we get together in half an hour or so?
<benji> +1
<gary_poster> gmb, so, half past the hour.  sounds good
<gmb> Cool.
<bac> benji: frankban and i are having tb problems.  i'm initiating and he get 'waiting on server'.  ideas?
<benji> bac: my first thought is to be sure you are using the same google IDs and that you have done the chat request/approve dance
<bac> benji: yes
<benji> hmm
<benji> bac: maybe we can try this: you start the server sending to me and I'll start a client and then I'll start a server with him as the client, that way if one works and the other doesn't then we can at least know which half is having a problem
<bac> benji: ok, i can try that in a moment.  we have a work around right now and are making progress on our real problem
<benji> bac: k
<bac> benji: i termbeam you now
<benji> bac: I see your terminal
<bac> weird
<bac> benji: you try with frankban maybe
<benji> yep
<benji> frankban: will you run "tb --xmpp-receive=benji.york@gmail.com"
<frankban> benji: it works
<benji> cool
<benji> I wonder why it isn't working for you and bac.
<benji> Have you guys used tb together before?
<frankban> benji: no, IIRC
<frankban> aargh, shut up empathy!
<benji> I would double-check the google talk authorization step.
<gary_poster> benji, gmb, how are we doing?  I still have a couple of things I was hoping to get done before the call but if we all can meet we probably should
<gmb> gary_poster: If we could meet now that would work better for me; I'm cramming commitments like cats in a sack this afternoon.
<gary_poster> gmb understood
<gary_poster> benji, now ok?
<benji> gary_poster: sure, preparing and then I'll be there
<gmb> Yellow hangout?
<gary_poster> gmb, I think it is being used.  benji, gmb, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cdcfe59b2165dc9a7566d519c86d41e9ad53e5ca?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<gmb> kk
<gary_poster> benji, for instance you were not willing to continnue speaking with us
<frankban> gary_poster: I've seen that haveged is installed by default by init-lxc: is this something we want? or should we restore the old flag that was used to activate that?
<gary_poster> frankban, I think we want it--it was my call, one way or another.  Given that it appears to be safe, and it makes parallel tests work, and if you are using LXC there's a high probability that you will care about parallel tests, I think making it installed by default is reasonable.  I'd be fine with an option to disable installing it.  I'd also be fine with you telling me why I'm wrong. :-)
<gary_poster> s/I think we want it/I think we want haveged installed by default/
<frankban> gary_poster: I don't think you are wrong. I just worry about developers (wanting to use lxc for development) complaining about "why do you want to install another service in my host"...
<gary_poster> frankban, I think that's a generic problem we'll need for a lot of the changes.  We still need to address the developer story plans.  I think (describe action, give rationale, allow opt-out) might be a reasonable general approach
<frankban> gary_poster: agreed
<gary_poster> cool
<frankban> gary_poster: do you have a minute?
<gary_poster> sure frankban
<frankban> yellow hangout?
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> gmb hiya
<gmb> gary_poster: Hi
<gary_poster> I am about to send ashleigh an email saying our appointments are now booked
<gary_poster> once Derek moves an hour earlier
<gary_poster> Unless you want to schedule anyone late in your dat
<gary_poster> day
<gmb> gary_poster: Lemme just check, on minute...
<gary_poster> after 17:30 Wed, Thurs or Fri, basically
<gary_poster> UTC
<gmb> gary_poster: So, Derek's going to be 13:30 to 16:00 on Thursday?
<gary_poster> gmb 13:30-15:00
<gmb> (UTC)
<gary_poster> that's the hope
<gmb> Argh
<gmb> Yes.
<gmb> gary_poster: Okay. Assuming that then, I'm fine with everything as it's scheduled.
<gary_poster> gmb, great.  So you agree that I should say "we're booked," right?  The remaining time of overlap with you on Thursday and Friday is already booked for me with the communication position interviews
<gmb> gary_poster: Yes, I agree we're booked :)
<gary_poster> cool, thanks :-)
<gary_poster> gmb, another thing we should talk about is how you want benji and me to keep the ball rolling while you are gone.  We can do that tomorrow, but should not forget
<gmb> Yes, indeed.
<bac> gary_poster: good news:  lp-setup install-lxc -B lp:~bac/lpsetup/from-branch worked.
<bac> so install-lxc worked on a fresh machine with no problems and no intervention.
<bac> is that a first?
<gary_poster> bac, it is! :-) congrats!
<bac> thanks to frankban recognizing we needed get_su_command
<gary_poster> ah cool
<bac> should anyone care to do a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lpsetup/from-branch/+merge/115405
<bac> benji: would you have time to look at my very compact MP?
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> thanks.  i know you had a full day of reviewing yesterday.
<gary_poster> back in 30
<benji> bac: why do the tempfile.NamedTemporaryFile dance instead of just tempfile.mkdtemp?
<bac> benji: b/c that would make a directory and then i'd have to check out using --use-existing-dir
<bac> so, it seemed about the same to me
<benji> ahh, gotcha
<benji> bac: in that case tempfile.mktemp seems appropriate (despite the giant security warnings)
<bac> ok
<bac> i avoid it since it seems scary
<benji> it is equivilent to what you're doing though, right?  you just want a name that doesn't exist, plus the security implications are lessoned since you are creating a directory in the person's home dir
<bac> benji, yes, i just want a name
<bac> benji: any other changes?
<benji> bac: nope; I'll approve the MP
<bac> thx
<benji> I am totally not going to get to work on my card again today.
<benji> gary_poster (and gmb): here are my interview bits: https://pastebin.canonical.com/70285/
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-18
<gary_poster> gmb, hi.  I'm interacting on #launchpad-dev, but maybe we should start hangout now?
<gmb> gary_poster: Sure. Sounds good.
<gmb> gary_poster: Shall I start one and ping you the URL?
<gary_poster> gmb, let's just use yellow for now
<gmb> Even better.
<gary_poster> since we will have to go there in a few minutes anyway
<gmb> Right
<benji> gary_poster: I'm back
<gary_poster> benji great
<gary_poster> we are in yellow hangout
<gary_poster> bac frankban yellow hangout when you can
<gary_poster> benji gmb yellow hangout?
<gmb> Yarp
<gary_poster> benji gmb join call first?
<gmb> yep
<gary_poster> benji gmb, in conference now
<gary_poster> benji yoo hoo
<benji> gary_poster: coming
<gary_poster> benji, candidate is not here yet :-/
<gary_poster> benji he is here now
<gary_poster> gmb, please explore this if you think it is appropriate!
<gary_poster> benji gmb yellow
<gmb> To the hangout!
<gary_poster> ok joining call
<gmb> gary_poster: Lovely hold music I've got here :)
 * gary_poster looks forward to lunch
 * gary_poster goes to yellow
<benji> gmb: let me know when you're ready
<gmb> benji: A couple more minutes, then I'll be set. Will ping you shortly.
<benji> k
<gmb> benji: I'm in the Yellow hangout whenever you're ready
<benji> coming over
<benji> gary_poster: let me know when you are available (please)
<benji> gary_poster: let me know when you are available (please) [re-posting this because I'm not sure you were online last time]
<gary_poster> benji hi
<gary_poster> I thought I was online
<gary_poster> but perhaps I was not
<gary_poster> I was on team lead call and am trying to track something down for a follow-up
<gary_poster> then will be available
<gary_poster> benji, available now
<benji> gary_poster: yellow hangout?
<gary_poster> ok cool
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-19
<gary_poster> benji, gmb, to confirm, Derek was willing to move up an hour so we have his interview in an hour and a half
<gary_poster> frankban, you ok with having our weekly call right after the stand-up?
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good
<gary_poster> cool
<frankban> gary_poster: no problem
<gary_poster> thanks
<benji> gary_poster: did you see the new EC2 instance type?  High I/O Quadruple Extra large (hi1.4xlarge)
<gary_poster> benji, lol, no
<benji> (Those names are starting to sound like sandwiches at a theme diner.)
<benji> these have 2T of SSD
<gary_poster> I haven't had time to run the tests the past two days
<gary_poster> wow
<benji> pretty crazy
<benji> I bet the next ones will be named "Super High I/O Quadruple Extra Mega Large"
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> with bacon
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in yellowsquad
 * benji cleans the coffee off his laptop.
<gary_poster> frankban, call in 5?
<frankban> gary_poster: ok
<gary_poster> thx
<gmb> gary_poster: Which recruiter should we be sending "I want these people to be interviewed" emails to? Ashleigh or Darren
<gary_poster> gmb, good question.  Darren asked me to send them to him when I spoke.  One sec, lemme see if ashleigh is around
<gary_poster> gmb, send to darren
<gmb> Righto
<gmb> Thanks
<gary_poster> sure
<gary_poster> bac am  I right that the lxc test you are doing now is not optimized?  That is, your test uses a "real" Launchpad branch and not a stub branch that can be checked out localy and immediately and has stubs for the various scripts we call?  (I'd be surprised if you had, but wanted to doublecheck before I make a card about it on the kanban board)
<bac> it uses the active lp branch
<bac> a stub would be great
<gary_poster> cool bac thanks
<gary_poster> gmb, call in yellowsquad?
<gmb> SUre
<gary_poster> thx
<gary_poster> benji do I remember correctly that you are out Aug 6-10 or so?
<benji> gary_poster: we haven't pinned down the dates exactly (I guess it is about time to do so), right now we are looking at Aug 2-8.  Possibly coming back on the 7th if things are going swimmingly.
<gary_poster> benji cool thx
<gary_poster> gmb, carlos was on my list as "Looks good; almost suggested we push him directly to interview but a screen might be wise."
<gary_poster> so I'm +1
<gary_poster> to going straight to interview
<gary_poster> gmb benji call is open.  I'm copying the template...
<gary_poster> yellowsquad
<frankban> gary_poster: only if you have a minute: init-repo uses lpuser to set up bzr locations. To support the use case we discussed (a user without launchpad login thet run init-repo --use-http) I can 1) skip the bzr locations step or 2) consider lpuser=user
<gary_poster> frankban, on interview again :-P
<gary_poster> um
<gary_poster> frankban I say option 1
<gary_poster> but that's on the basis of 1/2 brain :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks, I will add my other half
<gary_poster> frankban, lol cool
<benji> The rental management guy just left and I haven't eaten yet so a quick lunch and I'll be back.
<benji> gary_poster: let me know when you're ready for our call
<gary_poster> benji, yellowsquad whenever you are ready
<bac> gary_poster, benji: branch for review if either of you want to look: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lpsetup/lxc-integration/+merge/115804
<benji> bac: we are on a call, but I'm sure one of us will jump on it afterward
<bac> yep
<bac> thanks
<bac> gary_poster: ping me when you're ready.  don't want to rush you again this week.
 * bac rebeverages
<gary_poster> bac cool.  come on by yellowsquad
<bac> benji: ping me when you want to talk about next cards, tarmac or bug 974617
<_mup_> Bug #974617: test_operationalerror_view_integration fails intermittently in parallel tests <paralleltest> <qa-untestable> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by benji> <Python PGBouncer:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/974617 >
<benji> bac: sure
<benji> bac: do you want to discuss your MP first?
<bac> benji: yep
<benji> is the regular yellow hangout free?
<benji> bac: how about the regular yellow hangout?
<bac> ok
<benji> ok, bac, I'm done with the review
<bac> cool, thanks
<bac> benji: sorry about the lint-y things.  last minute changes.  tarmac would've caught 'em!
<benji> bac: no worries
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-20
<bac> morning
<frankban> hi bac
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb frankban call in yellowsquad asap
<gmb> haha. Precipitous exiting of hangout fail
<gary_poster> gmb, benji call is open fwiw
<frankban> who wants to be the victim? https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/lpsetup/complete-tests/+merge/115985 To the victim: I am sorry.
<benji> gmb and gary_poster: I'll be on the follow-up in a couple of minutes.
<gary_poster> ok
<frankban> thanks bac!
<frankban> bac: branch updated, do you want to take another look or can I try to land it?
<bac> frankban: just approve it
<frankban> ok
 * benji goes away to sign papers in front of a notary.
<gmb> gary_poster: around?
<gary_poster> gmb, would you be surprised to hear that I'm on an interview?
<gmb> Ah, of course.
<gmb> nm :)
<bac> hi gmb, if you are around or show back up i have a very quick question
<bac> hi benji
<benji> hey bac
<bac> benji: so i haven't used juju with lxc in a while.  i've deployed the ubuntu charm but cannot ssh to it.  doesn't like my ssh keys.  i wonder if there is a step i've forgotten?
<benji> are you using a command like "juju ssh 1"?
<bac> well, on lxc 'juju status' shows 0 and ubuntu/0.  so i am trying 'juju ssh ubuntu/0'
<bac> 1 does not exist
<benji> bac: is this in EC2 or LXC?
<bac> l-x-c
<bac> brb
<benji> heh, sorry, I missed that part; I don't know why it wouldn't work like that.  Let me try it real quick.
<bac> and i re-discovered there is a problem with libvirt in precise on vmware.  makes me curious what gmb is using.
<benji> bac: using LXC on my laptop (no VMs or anthing) I can't get it to work the way I would expect, i.e., after deploying the ubuntu charm there is still only one machine (0) and I can't "juju ssh 0" into it
<bac> benji: did you try ubuntu/0?
<bac> what does status say?
<benji> bac: ooh! "ubuntu/0" worked!
<bac> no publickey complaints?
<benji> juju status: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102365
<benji> nope, it worked fine
<bac> benji: if you juju ssh -v ...  what key does it show using?
<benji> bac: debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).
<bac> but which was offered before the success?
<benji> bac: here's the whole thing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102381
<bac> benji: ok so it liked your /home/benji/.ssh/id_rsa
<bac> my id_rsa gets offered and rejected
<benji> hmm, I wonder if it isn't being picked up correctly when the container is being built
<bac> benji: perhaps.  i'm fuzzy on how that is supposed to work
<bac> does it use ssh-agent?
<benji> me too
<benji> I don't know.  I would strace it and/or read the code.
<benji> you could also make sure there isn't anything funny going on with your keys.  I seem to remember someone recently having problems with their keys because they were odd in some way.  Still technically correct, but something had trouble parsing them.
<bac> benji: yeah, my keys had been munged by our add_header() mess.  i cleaned that all up
<benji> ahh
<bac> still broken though
<bac> benji: this actually fixed my problem : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p85xwZ_OLX0
<bac> hate that
<benji> :)
